# Bowl Blanks



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I fired up the old chainsaw today and knocked out some nice bowl blanks for the upcoming months. They cut a big maple tree down the street that gave up four big blanks. The Texas Ebony was cut and sectioned along with a old, dried up crotch of mesquite. The wood is going to be spinning around here! jg

If you guys/gals are serious about a small group to make some chips over here...let see if we can set up a date.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a fun deal to me. Tomorrow is out I have a date with my wife for Thursday.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

No way this weekend...off to Aransas Pass. Let's look at something out a little further so people can pencil it in. gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I would be interested, even just watching


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Sign me up!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok how about May 3rd Thats a Saturday and its going to be nice no rain.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

No go on the 3rd....we are scheduled to be down at Aransas Pass. Let me look at some more dates. How many do you think would show up? gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

1 I know for sure unless my first wife kills me between now and then


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Ya'll need me to come over to keep things clean


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

where do you live? I may be interested myself. Maybe I can learn to do it the right way. I believe I had read somewhere that you are in Deer Park? That isn't too far away.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I'd make an effort to get there....just to watch Trodery twitch....


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

if i am not working...i would love to see some pro's in action.....


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Willie you and Slip could just meet me here in CB and we could all ride over in the yellow school bus.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Should I bring my own chisel?:dance: Im in like flyn.:idea:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

OK...pencil in Saturday, May 10th for the First Annual 2Cool Woodturning Symposium! More details later but I think we could meet from 10:00-2:00 and make a pretty good mess. I'll have the two small JETS and the Powermatic ready with some green wood chucked up. You guys are more than welcome to bring pen parts/mantrels or whatever. gb


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm green with envy... Wish I could go.sad3sm 

Ooh Wait! I'll be down under in Sydney. Never mind!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll be there unless my wife is rehab'ed enough to be out fishin'.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Who knows what I'll be doing but it's on my calendar. Be nice to meet some of you guys. Maybe even learn something. I can't keep green ash on my lathe. I didn't tell anyone but I've sent a second bowling ball to the floor while trying to turn it. I think it's just too soft for the chuck. 

later, biggreen


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I need a big ol salad bowl.

I reckon I'll come over with a broom, shovel and vacuum cleaner if'n one of you pros will make me a big slad bowl


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

galvbay said:


> I'll have the two small JETS


Cool Jim, 
Seeing that you have two small jets, does that mean someone can fly over and pick me up so I can attend? :biggrin:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'll see if the TX Airguard can get one of the F-16's to come pick you up. gb


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks GB you are the best!


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Now if only I can get Trod to fork over a plane ticket for the TCD event, life would be golden!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm sure there will be some pics...if that helps. gb


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

as of now I am working days......but that is subject to change.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I will tentavily plan on being there.
Bobby, the yellow bus sounds good, but if gb is in Deer Park, woudn't it be closer for me to go there instead of Crystal Beach or is gb in Galveston instead?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

GB is in Deer Park.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I will sure try to make it. Should I bring a tractor and a 10 foot slab of sequoya?


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Dagnabit, my FL trip that got postponed last weekend is scheduled for May 8-12 now. I'll be somewhere offshore out of Islamorada on the 10th.

Was looking forward to meeting Tortuga and watching Terry quivering over the mess! 

Jeff


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I fully plan on being there now. Looks like I have no other plans. This sounds great.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Look forward to meeting you, I live just down the street so I think I can make this.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'll be there if I can. If I bring some wood and my skew, will someone be able to show me how to use it ? I also have some green hickory and sycamore (sp?) to donate to the cause.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks like everything is going to come together. This should be a lot of fun. gb


----------

